# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  دبیرستان علوی مشهد

## M.M.B

سلام عرض شد.
حال شما خوبه؟

دوستان مشهدی عزیز ایا تا به حال دبیرستان علوی مشهد رفتید؟ همونی که توی احمد اباده!

کسی هست اونجا مدرسه بره یا قبلا رفته باشه؟ یا کلاس شرکت کرده باشه؟ یا حتی از جلوش رد شده باشه :Yahoo (15):  ؟ عایا؟

ممنون میشم اگه کسی اطلاعاتی داره در مورد این مدرسه من رو هم در جریان یذاره.
متشکرم.

----------

